# It's Coming!!!



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Aug 13, 2015)

Up here in Vermont I've already seen many trees starting to turn color...lot's of reds and oranges. Seems a little early but it's certainly a sign that you had better start getting prepared and clean that stove and order those pellets (if you haven't already). I'm hoping for more snow and less bone-chilling cold up here in New England


----------



## bodhran (Aug 13, 2015)

You're nar bit excited I knows...lol


----------



## Peterfield (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, I'm going to rush right out there.  The rental center/auto body shop near me have pallets in front of their shop so I'll swing by for some pellets and an air freshener for the car.  Wonder why they suddenly got into the pellet business?


----------



## bags (Aug 13, 2015)

Maybe because they are pellet burners. Many pellet co.'s will sell to you if you buy a tractor trailer load at a time. As in 22 to 26 tons.





> Peterfield said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why they suddenly got into the pellet business?


----------



## Pellet-King (Aug 13, 2015)

Leaves are changing due to a dry summer, grass is dried up DEAD


----------



## Bigjim13 (Aug 13, 2015)

FWIW I have not seen any color change near me in southern Vermont.  Not rushing into buying pellets just yet-not ready to think about winter


----------



## Michael6268 (Aug 13, 2015)

Leaves changing in Central NH.
Ditto- Weatherman says due to dry summer.


----------



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't know about a dry summer...up here in Central VT it's been one of the wettest summers on record, especially for the whole month of June...seemed like we got rain every day so I don't know how much stock I'd put into the dry weather theory, at least up here where i live .


----------



## Michael6268 (Aug 14, 2015)

There are two reasons leaves change color. Lack of water and lack of light. As days get shorter photosynthesis is lessened. It has nothing to do with winter or cold weather.


----------



## VTPellets (Aug 14, 2015)

Brettsdaddy2010 said:


> up here in Central VT it's been one of the wettest summers on record



Also in central VT. Getting a little annoyed with all the rain. Less bike riding and more mowing grass.


----------



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Aug 14, 2015)

Michael6268 in accordance with your knowledge you just bestowed it makes sense that as Fall draws near the days are getting shorter as Winter comes soon after so that is the reason the leaves are beginning to turn...not because they are too dry...at least up here in Central/Northern VT. It does seem like Summer just started a couple weeks ago though...sheez...lol.


----------



## Peterfield (Aug 14, 2015)

Michael6268 said:


> There are two reasons leaves change color. Lack of water and lack of light. As days get shorter photosynthesis is lessened. It has nothing to do with winter or cold weather.



It's the same thing every year.  Oh, all the rain/cold/heat/solar flares/etc. this year has the trees turning early/late.  Now if you'll excuse me, I need to see how thick the coat is on my woolly caterpillar so I know when it's going to snow.  And just so you know, I just saw a flock of squirrels flying to their winter home in Boca so it's going to get much colder this winter as opposed to this summer.


----------



## HSBull (Aug 14, 2015)

Leaves around Squam lake....central NH. ...are starting  to turn


----------



## Michael6268 (Aug 14, 2015)

Brettsdaddy2010 said:


> Michael6268 in accordance with your knowledge you just bestowed it makes sense that as Fall draws near the days are getting shorter as Winter comes soon after so that is the reason the leaves are beginning to turn...not because they are too dry...at least up here in Central/Northern VT. It does seem like Summer just started a couple weeks ago though...sheez...lol.



Well of course it's coming! So is "spring"!  Its not coming any sooner because the leaves are changing now.
And in most areas "except Vermont", a big part of it is the dryness.


----------



## Pellet-King (Aug 14, 2015)

there's a few smaller tree's turning here, see leaves on people lawns, very little rain in over a month here in CT


----------



## English BoB (Aug 14, 2015)

Brettsdaddy2010 said:


> Up here in Vermont I've already seen many trees starting to turn color...lot's of reds and oranges. Seems a little early but it's certainly a sign that you had better start getting prepared and clean that stove and order those pellets (if you haven't already). I'm hoping for more snow and less bone-chilling cold up here in New England



Saw a couple of trees turning in MA last week.........

Bob


----------



## English BoB (Aug 14, 2015)

Michael6268 said:


> There are two reasons leaves change color. Lack of water and lack of light. As days get shorter photosynthesis is lessened. It has nothing to do with winter or cold weather.



and there's no santa / easter bunny. Right..............some people just take all the fun out of things


----------



## bodhran (Aug 17, 2015)

Another load of Balsam fir home.


----------



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Aug 18, 2015)

English BoB said:


> and there's no santa / easter bunny. Right..............some people just take all the fun out of things


Tell me about it English Bob, I started what I thought was an innocent light-hearted thread and some people are taking it way too personally/seriously and getting downright snippy about it...sheez . Those of us who live in States that get an actual winter...you know, snow and below zero temps...the whole 9 yards...we obviously know when the real heating season begins (usually the end of October - beginning of November up here in VT...of course that doesn't mean it's an every day occurrence at that time but there are a few nights certainly that you're firing up the stove) and while I was saying that the leaves are turning color already and it seems early I'm not saying it's early like 2 months early...more like a couple of weeks...and while it's been extremely dry in some other States which may cause premature color changes in the leaves that is not the case where I live specifically. I wasn't trying to start a peeing contest .


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 19, 2015)

Brettsdaddy2010 said:


> (usually the end of October - beginning of November up here in VT



Well ... I'm definitely living in the wrong place as I could fire the stove up today  67F in the front room but very windy and rainy today.


----------



## bodhran (Aug 19, 2015)

Lake Girl said:


> Well ... I'm definitely living in the wrong place as I could fire the stove up today  67F in the front room but very windy and rainy today.


Any excuse to have the stove going I'd say :D


----------



## bodhran (Aug 19, 2015)

Lake Girl said:


> Well ... I'm definitely living in the wrong place as I could fire the stove up today  67F in the front room but very windy and rainy today.


It's 62F in my front room.


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 19, 2015)

bodhran said:


> It's 62F in my front room.


I'm a baby when it comes to being cold


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Aug 19, 2015)

Winter is coming. ..

I can guarantee all of you that that is an accurate and true statement. 

The exact timing is a harder one to nail down. 

My work estimates are now dated, "Before snow flies,or at least starts piling up"

And I see lots of pellet trucks on the highway. 

Our wood is stacked at both houses, pipes are cleaned. Hearth in CT is still durarock  and I'm starting to wonder if I'll get to it this year. .... (don't tell my wife I said that).


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 19, 2015)

Before you could depend on department stores bringing out their seasonal items 2 months before a season... 3 weeks ago Costco had their Christmas stuff out already..so much for that theory.

The leaves are not changing here..we had a COLD July (we broke a 120 year old record for the coldest week on record in July for my area) and the heat has now arrived. The bugs are terrible! Normally there are NO bugs at this time of the year.

And we all know what is coming in 4 months + 6 days... SANTA!

Andrew


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 19, 2015)

That is what is gonna kick our ass here. The El Nino is gonna swamp the Southern US with moisture and the stuff turns North right up the Tennessee Valley and meets that cold blast from Canada right over our heads. We are headed for feets of snow. 2010 all over again or worse.

Hang with me jet stream. Don't be dipping down here!


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 19, 2015)

Everyone love sharing weather..you guys send us Nor Easters, we'll keep sending down the jet stream.
teat for tat!

Andrew


----------



## Dix (Aug 20, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> That is what is gonna kick our ass here. The El Nino is gonna swamp the Southern US with moisture and the stuff turns North right up the Tennessee Valley and meets that cold blast from Canada right over our heads. We are headed for feets of snow. 2010 all over again or worse.
> 
> Hang with me jet stream. Don't be dipping down here!



That's what I'm thinking, BB. I'm already moving firewood closer to the house, and making more rows on the back deck .... thinking about putting some under the over hang on the front landing as well, damn it


----------



## Wildo (Aug 20, 2015)

Leaves are starting here too.  I hoped that tree was dying, now he has 4 friends.  It has rained 18of the last 22 days total of 6in or so, last rain was on Sunday 8/16.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 21, 2015)

I'd love a mild winter.  The last 2 have been pretty rough.


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2015)

I predict that around here the temps are gonna be colder than summer and the moisture is going to be whiter.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 21, 2015)

I saw this and looked outside.... and I see a few trees starting to turn here as well.  20 miles due west of Boston.

Its because of the ridiculously dry weather the last month.  rivers as low as I ever see them.  much of my lawn has died off and been overgrown with crabgrass.

  Same pattern happened last summer.


----------



## Vikestand (Aug 23, 2015)

Michael6268 said:


> There are two reasons leaves change color. Lack of water and lack of light. As days get shorter photosynthesis is lessened. It has nothing to do with winter or cold weather.




Huh. Seems to me it does have something to do about winter. Days are not getting any longer.


----------



## begreen (Aug 23, 2015)

That would be Lack of light - something we've experienced in the past couple days. Smoke in the air has reduced light a lot. High temps have been 10-15 deg below what was predicted.


----------



## Michael6268 (Aug 23, 2015)

Vikestand said:


> Huh. Seems to me it does have something to do about winter. Days are not getting any longer.



OP  said it seemed early. All I was saying is "if " indeed it was early, it was due to lack of water. Not winter cold coming any earlier, or days any shorter than any other year at this time.


----------

